
Show HN: Becooked – Managing recipes made simple - mstrwhyt
https://www.becooked.com
======
jenIsOnHN
This message in the console was interesting:

"Hello! Interested in code? Drop me a message :) info@becooked.com"

Wondering what 'add your instagram post to the recipe' means specifically--is
that basically adding the Insta post URL to the recipe data or something else?

The sharing of the becooked link with recipe details and the Insta pic is
pretty cool.

